# Safe to feed



## Sandradoucet12 (Jul 29, 2019)

Does anyone know what plant this is and if it's safe to feed to a Russian tortoise?


----------



## Maro2Bear (Jul 29, 2019)

Looks like Queen Anne’s Lace

*Description*
Daucus carota, whose common names include wild carrot, bird's nest, bishop's lace, and Queen Anne's lace, is a white, flowering plant in the family Apiaceae, native to temperate regions of Europe and southwest Asia, and naturalized to North America and Australia. Wikipedia


----------



## Kapidolo Farms (Jul 29, 2019)

if @Maro2Bear got it, sorta looks like it is a good match, then look here for potential for food...
https://www.feedipedia.org/node/539


----------

